# don't shit a shitter



## raffavita

Hi there,
I have a problem with this expression.
A judge is talking to a cop.
The latter says something about the case the judge doesn't believe.
So the judge says:
"Don't shit a shitter".
Che cosa significa?
"Non prendiamoci per il c..o?"
Grazie mille!!
Raffa


----------



## TimLA

I think it's a variation on a theme:

...don't try to bullshit a bullshitter...

...which means:

Don't try to lie to someone who is an expert liar.

I'm sure there's something very imaginative in Italian!


----------



## TrentinaNE

(bull)shitter = one who talks bullshit (nonsense)
 to bullshit = to talk nonsense or try to bamboozle someone with nonsense

So don't talk nonsense to (try to bamboozle) an expert! 

Elisabetta


----------



## raffavita

Oddio e come si dice in italiano?

"Non raccontare balle a chi se ne intende?"
In fact, I think the judge means that the cop has misunderstood his words.
The judge had just said:
"Got a mess on your hands."
The cop answers: "Seems it's on the hands of the State authorities."
To which the judge replies:
"Don't shit a shitter."
As if to say, don't pretend you don't understand what I mean.

"Non faccia il furbo con me"?

Grazie ragazzi.


----------



## StaceyLee

Hi Raffa,

No I think he means, Don't make excuses to/ don't try to be slick with someone who is used to making them himself! I can bullshit just as easily as you, in my job!

We have an expression in English, sly as a fox. If you have something similar in italian, you can say, for example, Don't try to out-fox a fox!
Non provi a fare la volpe con una volpe!/ Non tenti di fare la volpe con una volpe! Do either of these work?


----------



## raffavita

Hi Stacey, actually "non fare il furbo" is the same as "non fare la volpe", since foxes are famous for their smartness.

Thank you so much.
Raffa


----------



## Memimao

Sì, _non provarci con chi la sa lunga come il sottoscritto_ è il senso.  Amerei conoscere una frase italiana che rendesse il concetto in cinque sillabi(partenopeo senzaltro)


----------



## StaceyLee

Raffa mi ha mandato questa traduzione: Non fare il furbo con chi lo è altrettanto!

Mi piace molto.

Stacey


----------



## Memimao




----------



## pomar

Però mi sembra una frase troppo elegante per il contesto.


----------



## Boro13

Ciao,

"Non dire/sparare/rifilare cazzate a un cazzaro"; (Non so però se "cazzaro" possa essere capito in tutt'Italia...)
"Non dire/sparare/rifilare cazzate a un maestro della cazzata".

"Non fare il furbo con chi lo è altrettanto", personalmente, mi pare un po' all'acqua di rose, rispetto all'originale; inoltre, perde quella ripetizione "sh*t-sh*tter" che rende così colorita l'espressione originale. Oddio, ovviamente solo idea personale, eh!


----------



## raffavita

"Non racconti balle a chi la sa lunga?"
Secondo me "cazzate" è troppo nel contesto.
E' comunque un incontro formale.
Però in effetti l'altra era troppo gentile.
Grazie mille.


----------



## tee_luna

_No rifilare sole ad un "calzolaio"_. E' gergo e temo che non tutti lo capiscano pero e' un simpatico gioco di parole....


----------



## jjjones

Lo so che il contesto è diverso, ma secondo voi potrebbe andare
"Non parlare di corda in casa dell'impiccato".
Oppure "Non provare a dire messa, il prete ce l'abbiamo già" (inventato di sana pianta...).
Ciao,
jj


----------



## StaceyLee

Without being too vulgar, I think you should also not making it too soft- like the wise old man providing some advice to the young boy. It should have _some _shock value and be somewhat impolite to break the formality of the occasion. 

For example, we have a well-known judge here who often says, "Don't pee on my leg and tell me it's raining!" Here you can tell she is not going to be bullshitted in her courtroom. 

Is there a similar, clever expression in Italian less vulgar than some suggested but less polite than others that were suggested?


----------



## Boro13

Ok, se Raffa dice che "cazzate" è troppo volgare per il contesto non può che aver ragione, chiaramente!

Però mi chiedo: è normale che un giudice, in uno scambio formale, dica "shit" e "shitter"? Non è altrettanto volgare? O forse "(bull)shit" è molto meno volgare di quello che pensavo fosse? Se lo è, perfetto, lo si può tradurre con un'espressione meno pesante. Se non lo è, invece, non si rischia di perdere l'effetto un po' "shocking" di sentire pronunciare una frase del genere da un giudice, edulcorando la traduzione?


----------



## raffavita

Hhhhhmmmmm!

"Non racconti cazzate a un maestro come me?"
"Non prenda per il culo *proprio* me ché non attacca?"

Mah.
Grazie Boro13.


----------



## StaceyLee

"Non racconti cazzate a un maestro come me?" This gets my vote. It has a little shock value, the whole idea across with "maestro", and would definitely shut the cop up! 

Also bullshit is a bit vulgar but is NOT like fuck, as you don't say it in any formal situations but you can say it around friends. I think it is like the difference between cazzata and cazzo? I thought cazzata was as vulgar as cazzo but the dictionary says it just means _crap_, which I think is perfect!!


----------



## beauxyeux

Che ne dici di:
"Non spari stronzate a uno stronzo come me"


----------



## StaceyLee

Which is more vulgar beauxyeux, stronzate/ stronzo or cazzate/ cazzo? Is there a difference? Just curious...

And what does it mean? Don't shoot (bull) shit to a shit like me???


----------



## beauxyeux

StaceyLee said:


> Which is more vulgar beauyeax, stronzate/ stronzo or cazzate/ cazzo? Is there a difference? Just curious...



Cazzate and cazzo are definitely more vulgar. Stronzata is not very strong, at least where I live. Stronzo is, of course, a bit insulting if you use referred to another. But If you use it to speak of yourself, it just means:
a cunning guy, a person who can be very bad; sometimes you can use it with a challenging meaning (does this make sense?)


----------



## StaceyLee

It makes perfect sense, and is just what I was trying to say about the difference between *bullshit and fuck*. But I got confused because of cazzata (my friends used to say _incazzata_ a lot and it did not seem to be a big deal at all). 

Today, people curse so much more in their social circles, so it is hard to tell in a foreign language what's really bad and what is a bit more mild! Thanks for clarifying!!!


----------



## beauxyeux

"Essere incazzato" is not that bad, we use it a lot; I normally prefer "essere incavolato", which is really lighter. Cazzata is not that bad, too. The only bad word (to me at least....) is "cazzo" (which I really think corresponds to fuck), because it is used alone, and so it contains the original meaning of a swear, while the others which are derivations lost (at least in everyday speech) their original connotation.


----------



## StaceyLee

Yes, but there are so many shades, various derivatives of a word that are stronger or weaker, more or less common, is it very difficult for a language learner to tell the difference, even hearing it in common speech. 

Maybe it is just me, but I do not think anyone in my social group would raise an eyebrow to most words we use (like fuck), and also it seems the worse ones are used the _most often_- both fuck and cazzo can be used as more than one part of speech. 

So shit, bullshit, shitlicker, shithead, shitstain, shit for brains, shit stirrer all have different degrees of vulgarity. "Shucks" or "sugar" (meaning shit) and BS (meaning bullshit) serve the same purpose as incavolato- acceptable substitutes for curses.


----------



## beauxyeux

Thanks, that's good to know!


----------



## StaceyLee

And good to know from you, too!


----------



## pomar

tee_luna said:


> _Non rifilare sole ad un "calzolaio"_. E' gergo e temo che non tutti lo capiscano pero e' un simpatico gioco di parole....


 
Sulla stessa falsariga, dalle nostre parti si usa:
_Vuoi insegnare alla mamma come si fanno i bambini?_


----------



## prowlerxpla

sometimes we say
ma che vuoi rubare a casa dei ladri??


----------



## fredpox

Dal dialetto lombardo (tradotto in italiano):
vuoi insegnare al gatto ad arrampicare? 

ciao
P


----------



## angiemax28

"Non spari  stronzate a uno  stronzo come me" - Geniale !!!!



> USA IL SIMBOLO VICINO ALLE PAROLE VOLGARI.


----------



## prowlerxpla

StaceyLee said:


> Which is more vulgar beauxyeux, stronzate/ stronzo or cazzate/ cazzo? Is there a difference? Just curious...
> 
> And what does it mean? Don't shoot (bull) shit to a shit like me???


 Cazzate/cazzaro has a funny sense that : warn: stronzo/stronzate has not, vulgarity is the same but  stronzo is more offensive than  cazzaro.


> L'uso del simbolo  è obbligatorio. Grazie!


----------



## aphaelena

Per me si potrebbe tradurre così:

" Le stronzate raccontale a qualcun'altro!"
"Queste  stronzate valle a raccontare a qualcun'altro!"

Così è sottinteso "non a me", e come espressione mi sembra molto comune, oltre ad essere a metà tra la totale volgarità e la frase da oratorio!!



> USA IL SIMBOLO


----------



## Saoul

> MODERATION NOTE
> 
> Da questo post in avanti qualunque intervento dovesse contenere parole volgari non accompagnate dal simbolo  verrà cancellato senza che ve ne sia data notizia.
> 
> Grazie
> Saoul
> Moderatore


----------



## beauxyeux

prowlerxpla said:


> Cazzate/cazzaro has a funny sense that : warn: stronzo/stronzate has not, vulgarity is the same but  stronzo is more offensive than  cazzaro.



Al di là dell'uso del simbolo, non sono d'accordo sulla distinzione fatta da prowlerxpla come definizione decisiva e assoluta. Ritengo che invece ci siano molte differenze e sfumature a seconda della regione e del gusto personale. Personalmente al mio orecchio risulta più volgare la parola  cazzata di quanto non lo sia  stronzata.
Dopo di che una volta giunti in Italia prima orecchiate un po' che cosa si usa e il modo in cui lo usa... Le parole volgari hanno il pregio di essere sempre accompagnate da ben specifiche espressioni facciali e sfumature di tono...


----------



## stevelogan

Acca' nisciuno è fesso.. ?


----------

